# fish flakes



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

what are the fish flake that are at the top of the page it says i have 320 fish flakes what does this mean 

ps probly a stupid question i know :roll:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

t the top of the page in "shops" . You can use fish flakes to buy stuff... Like make your name glow.


RC


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

thats cool :mrgreen: how do you get flakes by adding post or somfin


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

yes you get flakes by posting or having other people donate to you. 


RC


----------

